# elwy net



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

What size mesh do y'all use for these when you make these? I have a few i bought but want to make a few and try out different color ribbons


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

1" to 1- 1/4".....red ribbon, catches the size alewives I need.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

1"..


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

How big do alewives get?! The only ones I've even seen get stuck in my 3/8" mesh. Haha


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahhhh, their "legal" now eh? Gotta dust em off and put on new ribbons on. I use the orange surveying tape, seems to flutter more.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Elwy net? Didn't know such a thing existed. By chance, is that a cast net?


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

spinfactor said:


> Elwy net? Didn't know such a thing existed. By chance, is that a cast net?


Not a cast net at all. Picture a section or strip of cast net only 4 inches wide by 12 inches long with a piece of 1/2 red ribbon woven down the middle. Weighted at the bottom of course and tied to your bait rod. Short cast it and retreive it. The Elroy's can't resist it.


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

florabamaboy said:


> Not a cast net at all. Picture a section or strip of cast net only 4 inches wide by 12 inches long with a piece of 1/2 red ribbon woven down the middle. Weighted at the bottom of course and tied to your bait rod. Short cast it and retreive it. The Elroy's can't resist it.


I use to make mine with I in. dia circles interlocked using small piano wire leader material with small sleeves. About 18 long with red ribbon and bank sinker attached to bottom circle.
Here is picture similar . They call it pilchard rings.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

1/4" for catching the Alewives or LY's with a cast net.


----------



## PapaG399 (Jul 16, 2013)

Can you explain how this works?


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

PapaG399 said:


> Can you explain how this works?


The alewives strike at the ribbon and get their heads through the wire or net loops. The way their scales are, the become stuck in the rings. This is for the full grown ones, that hang around Pensacola and Navarre piers, not the smaller ones you find early in the year around Sikes that you use for Spanish. I never tried to make one for these smaller alewives, but would probably work.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I thought these were banned a long time ago. I hope they are legal again because they work fantastically.


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

The below was posted in July 2014 on forum.

Up until last year they were illegal because the broad scope of the gill net ban was misinterpreted by FWC and excluded all use. The actual gill net ban is for monofilament nets greater than like 500 sq ft or something like that. It was never meant to block it's use for bait catching, otherwise cast nets could be considered banned. This year it is not mentioned anywhere that wire ring rigs are illegal or any type of small bait gill net, the mesh cannot be greater than 2 inches stretched and more than 25sq ft for recreational anglers. It cannot be used to take game species along with a few others specified, basically anything but bait or trash fish. I have made several this year and provided fresh bait to many a Navarre Pier rat like myself. They work great, if anyone wants one I would be glad to make a few to sell. Figure about $7 after material and labor. I have not made any net ones yet, just pilchard rings using 40lb 7-strand and 60lb single strand. I have different sizes for my use to catch cigs, LY, herring, and threadfins.


----------

